# Wyandotte x Ameraucana



## mjs500doo

Turning out to love this cross. Ended up only two hens. One turned out to be a beautiful golden laced Easter Egger with yellow legs, beard and muffs, lays a green egg. The other hen is black and white lacing around her neck, slate legs, no beard/muffs and lays me a pink egg. Literally

Love tem. Sweet tempered, docile, beautiful. Just wanted to show ff my cross. 
. Same mother/father. Complete difference.


----------



## mjs500doo

Project breeds I guess. These guys are my hobby results from January. Odd ball colored purebred Ameraucana.









Daddy. Silver.









One of the moms in the foreground.









My favorite is this beautiful lavender/silver hen.


----------



## 7chicks

Very pretty mix!!!


----------

